# [EVDL] WarP 11 with Z1K-HV controller



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Just curious if anyone out there has used the above referenced motor/ 
controller combo. I'm planning on using it and am trying to figure 
out what voltage and current limits and what peek performance I can 
get out of it.

I know the Zilla can take an input of up to 300 V nominal and put out 
up to 1000 Amps.

The question is what can the motor take? The Netgain website only 
shows 72V data. I read somewhere (I forgot where) that the maximum 
motor voltage should be limited to 190 V ,or so. Electrical power at 
190V and 1000 amps would be 190kW (over 200 mechanical HP).

I don't plan on drag racing this, so that level of performance would 
not be necessary for me. If I can get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of it 
I would have an EV perma-grin on my face! Looks like the motor can 
produce 135 ft-lb of torque at 72V and 483 A. Does anyone know of a 
way to estimate what it would take (voltage and current) to get 200+ 
ft-lbs of torque out of this motor. Is there a simple engineering 
calculation?


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Roger,

My Warp 9 motor according to the specifications that Net Gain sent me is 
rated at 192 volts and a continuous ampere of 199 amps.

You have to read the intercepting point where the voltage and ampere crosses 
at the 199 amp point.

With the Zilla, your motor voltage will be lower than the battery voltage.

Example on my Warp motor voltage at 6000 rpm:

1st gear = 128 motor volts at 85 amps
2nd gear = 126 motor volts at 117 amps
3rd gear = 212 motor volts at 330 amps

Roland




----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Roger Heuckeroth" <[email protected]>
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, July 11, 2008 6:48 PM
Subject: [EVDL] WarP 11 with Z1K-HV controller


> Just curious if anyone out there has used the above referenced motor/
> controller combo. I'm planning on using it and am trying to figure
> out what voltage and current limits and what peek performance I can
> get out of it.
>
> I know the Zilla can take an input of up to 300 V nominal and put out
> up to 1000 Amps.
>
> The question is what can the motor take? The Netgain website only
> shows 72V data. I read somewhere (I forgot where) that the maximum
> motor voltage should be limited to 190 V ,or so. Electrical power at
> 190V and 1000 amps would be 190kW (over 200 mechanical HP).
>
> I don't plan on drag racing this, so that level of performance would
> not be necessary for me. If I can get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of it
> I would have an EV perma-grin on my face! Looks like the motor can
> produce 135 ft-lb of torque at 72V and 483 A. Does anyone know of a
> way to estimate what it would take (voltage and current) to get 200+
> ft-lbs of torque out of this motor. Is there a simple engineering
> calculation?
>
>
> _______________________________________________
> For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
> For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> 


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hiya,

I think the warp 11 is only rated to 170v or so, the 192v rated is because a
battery pack will sag at high current, so the motor wouldn't ever see more
than the 170v, though I could be wrong, at least that's what was said about
the warp 9.

To estimate torque:
Torque=constant*current^2
V=current*resistance + constant*current*rpm

So if you double your motor amps, your torque hould quadrouple
So [email protected] [email protected]
This is by no means an exact science.
At lower rpm, the actual amount of torque produced for a given current is
lower as the brush timing is less optimal. The lower the rpm, the worse this
becomes.

If your attaching the motor to a gearbox, set the motor current so the
torque produced isnt enough to damage it.

Matt

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Saturday, 12 July 2008 8:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] WarP 11 with Z1K-HV controller

Just curious if anyone out there has used the above referenced motor/
controller combo. I'm planning on using it and am trying to figure out what
voltage and current limits and what peek performance I can get out of it.

I know the Zilla can take an input of up to 300 V nominal and put out up to
1000 Amps.

The question is what can the motor take? The Netgain website only shows 72V
data. I read somewhere (I forgot where) that the maximum motor voltage
should be limited to 190 V ,or so. Electrical power at 190V and 1000 amps
would be 190kW (over 200 mechanical HP).

I don't plan on drag racing this, so that level of performance would not be
necessary for me. If I can get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of it I would have
an EV perma-grin on my face! Looks like the motor can produce 135 ft-lb of
torque at 72V and 483 A. Does anyone know of a way to estimate what it
would take (voltage and current) to get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of this
motor. Is there a simple engineering calculation?


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/ For subscription
options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--
No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG. 
Version: 7.5.524 / Virus Database: 270.4.7/1542 - Release Date: 9/07/2008
6:50 AM


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anyone know what the normal (cruising at 60 mph on flat) current draw
should be for a Warp11 in an aerodynamic 3500 lb car?

Original Message:
-----------------
From: matt [email protected]
Date: Sat, 12 Jul 2008 12:54:43 +0800
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] WarP 11 with Z1K-HV controller


Hiya,

I think the warp 11 is only rated to 170v or so, the 192v rated is because a
battery pack will sag at high current, so the motor wouldn't ever see more
than the 170v, though I could be wrong, at least that's what was said about
the warp 9.

To estimate torque:
Torque=3Dconstant*current^2
V=3Dcurrent*resistance + constant*current*rpm

So if you double your motor amps, your torque hould quadrouple
So [email protected] [email protected]
This is by no means an exact science.
At lower rpm, the actual amount of torque produced for a given current is
lower as the brush timing is less optimal. The lower the rpm, the worse this
becomes.

If your attaching the motor to a gearbox, set the motor current so the
torque produced isnt enough to damage it.

Matt

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Roger Heuckeroth
Sent: Saturday, 12 July 2008 8:48 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] WarP 11 with Z1K-HV controller

Just curious if anyone out there has used the above referenced motor/
controller combo. I'm planning on using it and am trying to figure out what
voltage and current limits and what peek performance I can get out of it.

I know the Zilla can take an input of up to 300 V nominal and put out up to
1000 Amps.

The question is what can the motor take? The Netgain website only shows 72V
data. I read somewhere (I forgot where) that the maximum motor voltage
should be limited to 190 V ,or so. Electrical power at 190V and 1000 amps
would be 190kW (over 200 mechanical HP).

I don't plan on drag racing this, so that level of performance would not be
necessary for me. If I can get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of it I would have
an EV perma-grin on my face! Looks like the motor can produce 135 ft-lb of
torque at 72V and 483 A. Does anyone know of a way to estimate what it
would take (voltage and current) to get 200+ ft-lbs of torque out of this
motor. Is there a simple engineering calculation?


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/ For subscription
options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


--
No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG. =

Version: 7.5.524 / Virus Database: 270.4.7/1542 - Release Date: 9/07/2008
6:50 AM


_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

--------------------------------------------------------------------
myhosting.com - Premium Microsoft=AE Windows=AE and Linux web and applicati=
on
hosting - http://link.myhosting.com/myhosting




_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Anyone know what the normal (cruising at 60 mph on flat) current draw
> should be for a Warp11 in an aerodynamic 3500 lb car?

Kinda depends on the gearing and voltage.




_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

